# PREGNANCY - Can nausea/sickness vary?



## Stephanie L (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm just over 9 weeks, & was very relieved at the w/e to finally get some symptoms as I'd been worrying like mad re the lack of them!
I started to feel nausea & was even sick a couple of times.
However, this has now stopped! & as I've had a missed miscarriage before I'm now really worried again!
Has anyone else had nausea that varied? I thought that once it started it should continue until 12 ish weeks & that if it stopped it was a bad sign.
I have seen the heartbeat, but I feel so normal I can't believe there isn't a problem.
Apologies for the paranoia......


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Stephanie
Although it is some years since I was pg (my ds is now a strapping 12 yr old) I remember the sickness ohhhh so well.
I had sickness/nausea in varying degrees until 21 weeks and relished the days I was ok.
Although I too felt it was reassuring to be sick or feel sick, I did look forward to the nausea free days as I got fed up with avoiding certain foods/smells for fear of dashing to the loo...again...
I'm not a nurse, but think the variance could probably be due to the constant changes of your hormones hon.
Moving towards different trimesters heralds so many hormonal changes, your body is constantly getting used to them.
These hormonal fluctuations may mean you're nausea free some times then you may spend the next couple of days firmly glued to the bathroom floor with ya head down the loo 
Try not to worry, easier said than done, and if you are at all worried contact your G.P.
Hope that helps a bit
Good luck hon
Angel
XX


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Stephanie

My nausea has varied immensely. From physically throwing up to just a mild queasiness and then the panic of feeling OK for a day. Variation appears to be normal

Clare


----------

